# Shoptemp Coupons?



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 12, 2010)

So... the old coupons are expired... Will there be any new coupons coming?

On a side note, I emailed the Shoptemp folks to ask them if they will have a bulk rate, and they said no... so I am waiting with baited breath for more coupons!

The coupon prices are great! But the regular prices are a few dollars over what I would normally pay...

I think it would be great if there would be a coupon a week for a different card/item in Shoptemp... just to keep things moving and shaking...





Just my two cents worth...


----------



## lukands (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes bulk rate would be great.


----------



## dice (Apr 12, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> So... the old coupons are expired... Will there be any new coupons coming?



Yes (I assume).


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah they definitely need a bulk rate.


----------

